# completely serious



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?

I def voice my opinion negatively...but i give credit where it is due ,even if i dont like the person...you guys would not like someone shuting you up...or an entire board jumping down your throat because you are not of the same opinion...what gives


how are you going to feel when it is you that is getting censored


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2012)

Most of us are intelligent enough to understand when our opinion is warranted and when it is not.

Serious answer.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

I might rub one out then take a shower, or I might shower first then rub one out. Then again I could always rub one out in the shower.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

I think you should rub one out, then get in the shower and rub another out, then get out and rub it again....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

You have to be a sheep, and follow the rest of the flock, mindlessly.
Same thing as the real world. Keep your mouth shut, be afraid to speak out, and you'll be fine


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2012)

KOS you can say whatever you want as long as the people of the forum approve


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS you can say whatever you want as long as the people of the forum approve


 ive noticed


----------



## secdrl (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS you can say whatever you want as long as the people of the forum approve



I don't approve!
Lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Why do you give a fuck what all of these people think? I sure as fuck don't. Just say your peace in a thread and bounce. No need to go back and forth with someone. Ex. You and Dlat in that thread. It's childish.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?
> 
> I def voice my opinion negatively...but i give credit where it is due ,even if i dont like the person...you guys would not like someone shuting you up...or an entire board jumping down your throat because you are not of the same opinion...what gives
> 
> ...


 




Your funny like the kid with down's syndrome at denny's at 600 in the morning


----------



## secdrl (Feb 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Your funny like the kid with down's syndrome at denny's at 600 in the morning


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

biggest fairy to ever grace a bbing site makes fun of me...oh nos


no matter what you say about me curt...you are still you...sorry


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

Curt, how do you resist banning this fatty mcfatfat?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

oh you are clever

far too witty to debate with


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2012)

you did it now SFW, your on his list


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2012)

i was speaking to curt  you see how he butts in? that big barrel assed bastard that he is.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/154538-wtf-wrong-you.html

link to a 4 page thread where curt cries about not liking something i said^^...awesome self ownage curt...holy shit you fuing suck at life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> you did it now SFW, your on his list


 

only person on my list is dfatski....curt james just holds on to grudges far longer than any sane person....the classic curt vs mike arnold grudge lasted a year or more...curt hating me has been over a year...all beacuae i told him to train harder...but im the butt hurt guy...what a fuking faggot you are curt...you bench 2 plates yet bitch? didnt think so


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree w/ Sloppy. Have a take on training,nutrition or the relative and get out of the thread-unless it's on a topic of training etc.. then express. Lately some of these fights are a lil redundant. But I have to say, there are a few that are funny. But only on the right topic 


Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can bench 2 plates, but there only 10's


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

whos more hated on im? kos or mm?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Most of us are intelligent enough to understand when our opinion is warranted and when it is not.
> 
> Serious answer.



This right here


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Your funny like the kid with down's syndrome at denny's at 600 in the morning



I seen this before. WTF !


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


What a faggot. How many times have you posted this now? Youre the most redundant poster here. Sad thing is, youre actually serious.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?
> 
> I def voice my opinion negatively...but i give credit where it is due ,even if i dont like the person...you guys would not like someone shuting you up...or an entire board jumping down your throat because you are not of the same opinion...what gives
> 
> ...


 

Hope your little boy is smart enough not to idolize you.

He'll grow up with a rough life and only his mom loving for him for sure.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Hope your little boy is smart enough not to idolize you.
> 
> He'll grow up with a rough life and only his mom loving for him for sure.



Nobody asked for your opinion.  If anybody wants it we'll just beat it out of you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?
> 
> I def voice my opinion negatively...but i give credit where it is due ,even if i dont like the person...you guys would not like someone shuting you up...or an entire board jumping down your throat because you are not of the same opinion...what gives
> 
> ...


 
What a whiney bitch-arse thread. I thought you had more balls than this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

I do...you notice the 20 people who take turns bashing with curt james in his thread,,,ridiculous
all because his crybaby faggot ass didnt like one post
i got lumped in with madmann for god sakes


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

Fatty McFatfat, why haven't you died of a cholesterol induced Heart Attack yet?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Curt is pond scum. Anyone who has been here long enough and doesnt think that is a piece of shit. Anyone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

silver_back said:


> fatty mcfatfat, why haven't you died of a cholesterol induced heart attack yet?


 you are fat too...sorry

i would post your vids for proof but you hide them out of shame


you rock at bheing a coward though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> curt is pond scum. Anyone who has been here long enough and doesnt think that is a piece of shit. Anyone.


 plenty like him here...shows how bullshit everyone is...the weak flock together for strength in #s


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

I would tell anyone like Curt that theyre a piece of shit.
Fucking with people, because youre safe behind the screen.
I act the same on here as I do in life(well maybe quicker to meltdown on here lol)
Curt finally feels safe and powerful. Fuck him

and yes, Im melting, whining, whatever the fuck you want to call it. I'll smash your fucking head in.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are fat too...sorry
> 
> i would post your vids for proof but you hide them out of shame
> 
> ...



I deactivate the older videos as I make new ones Fatty McFatfat.

All I ask if that you lose another 60lbs of fat. Is that too much to expect from such a fat worthless blob?


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

What moves the Blob? - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I deactivate the older videos as I make new ones Fatty McFatfat.
> 
> All I ask if that you lose another 60lbs of fat. Is that too much to expect from such a fat worthless blob?


 i know a guy with over 200 personal vids on you tube...your excuse is fail


and you are fat


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't have an excuse. How I do it, is how I do it. Why don't you understand that?


I am fat, and you are fatter***


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

another butt hurt wonder wants to chat with me


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

KOS, at first I thought you were just weird, now I'm starting to think you are a little bitchy too.

...go ahead, call me a monkey...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

monkey


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> monkey



now just keep doing what I tell you and all will be fine.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 5, 2012)

Taking a confrontational approach with all of your posts just invites a similar tactic. "You'll attract more flies with honey than with vinegar."- Mom


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys I have never been this entertained at work, keep up the good work


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> plenty like him here...shows how bullshit everyone is...the weak flock together for strength in #s


 


bigbenj said:


> I would tell anyone like Curt that theyre a piece of shit.
> Fucking with people, because youre safe behind the screen.
> I act the same on here as I do in life(well maybe quicker to meltdown on here lol)
> Curt finally feels safe and powerful. Fuck him
> ...


 
Either of you two every checked out AnabolicMinds.com? 

It's a God-Fearing, wholesome BB site where members respect each other, and amazing feats are performed with cutting-edge herbs . .  

 . .  just saying, there are alternatives on the web, perhaps the freebies and giveaways aren't as good as IM, but at least you might earn some respect


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

if only i pointed out every crybaby rersponse in my direction...oh lawd...not enough bandwith on the planet

dance my puppets dance

i am in all of your heads...this is clear

i made this thread because the back an forth gets tiresome...not because any of you have anything over me


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if only i pointed out every crybaby rersponse in my direction...oh lawd...not enough bandwith on the planet
> 
> dance my puppets dance
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

fuck ill never say that again


fag


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Either of you two every checked out AnabolicMinds.com?
> 
> It's a God-Fearing, wholesome BB site where members respect each other, and amazing feats are performed with cutting-edge herbs . .
> 
> . .  just saying, there are alternatives on the web, perhaps the freebies and giveaways aren't as good as IM, but at least you might earn some respect



I got banned from there for asking a Supplement Owner if i could review his product???s.


----------



## cg89 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anabolic mindz cycle mdrol for a year straight and use test boosters for pct if you have real gear ppl will suck yer weinor go back faggot

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not one of you would call him "fat ass" to his face. I'd bet money on it.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Not one of you would call him "fat ass" to his face. I'd bet money on it.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


>


That made you jack off? You're a weird little bugger, huh?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> That made you jack off? You're a weird little bugger, huh?



Weirder than anyone you'll ever encounter at the Burning Man.  But you'll never catch me kissing someone's ass with some kindergarten statement like "I'd bet money you'd never say that to his face!"


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Not one of you would call him "fat ass" to his face. I'd bet money on it.



lol true story


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Weirder than anyone you'll ever encounter at the Burning Man.  But you'll never catch me kissing someone's ass with some kindergarten statement like "I'd bet money you'd never say that to his face!"


You seem bitter about this. I'll assume you've had your ass kicked more often than not.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You seem bitter about this. I'll assume you've had your ass kicked more often than not.



Bitter about you sucking someone's ass?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

how is a statement of obvious truth kissing ass....no one here would say shit to me while not hiding behind a computer screen= fact


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how is a statement of obvious truth kissing ass....no one here would say shit to me while not hiding behind a computer screen= fact



Fact is I say whatever I want to whoever I want, face to face.  Someone doesn't like what I say?  He'll get over it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

i wouldnt even mind the fat calling as long as not repeated like on site...opinions and assholes ...but the wife and kids comments someone would be eating my fist....my wife would bail me out...happened before

but lol at ya going up to  the biggest scariest most notorius dude in town and the surrounding area from the most well known redneck family....and just taling shit for no reason....even my mom been to prision...twice


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wouldnt even mind the fat calling as long as not repeated like on site...opinions and assholes ...but the wife and kids comments someone would be eating my fist....my wife would bail me out...happened before



Yes, indeed!  Call me anything you want, but the wife and kids stay out of it.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Bitter about you sucking someone's ass?


Seems the truth has you a bit upset. You're not laughing on the inside are you, little man?



Zaphod said:


> Fact is I say whatever I want to whoever I want, face to face.  Someone doesn't like what I say?  He'll get over it.


I'm sure you don't. Shit like this solidifies your position as a pussy.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Yes, indeed!  Call me anything you want, but the wife and kids stay out of it.


backtracking a bit are we?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Fact is I say whatever I want to whoever I want, face to face. Someone doesn't like what I say? He'll get over it.


 
I would pound your face into mush.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i made this thread because the back an forth gets tiresome...not because any of you have anything over me


 
Actually  life is everything. I certainly have that over you porky!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> what a whiney bitch-arse thread. I thought you had more balls than this


 

lmfao!


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Not one of you would call him "fat ass" to his face. I'd bet money on it.



Why on earth would I be scared of some fat worthless bitch?

I'm a ballzy negrow and I definitely ain't shaken by some Fatty McFatfat


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 6, 2012)

Why is it so hard to believe someone would talk smack to KOS in person.   Shit, I was a national level championship freestyle wrestler, studied jujitsu, and have recently taken up krav maga.  I would have no problems saying anything I have said to his face.

I gotta figure there are some bad asses around.   Difference is a bad ass doesn't have to bark, they just bite.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why on earth would I be scared of some fat worthless bitch?
> 
> I'm a ballzy negrow and I definitely ain't shaken by some Fatty McFatfat


 well you are too scared to leave vids public...that says alot about you


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well you are too scared to leave vids public...that says alot about you


 
there's been plenty of Saney vids around. Mostly booty shaking, and raping roid dolls in his basment, but there is enough proof of his existance


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

He makes them unlisted only and then erases the proof of his fatness altogether....then runs around calling names of others who dont hide...definition of coward right there


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I would pound your face into mush.



The only thing you pound is your pud.  And you can't even get that one right.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Seems the truth has you a bit upset. You're not laughing on the inside are you, little man?
> 
> I'm sure you don't. Shit like this solidifies your position as a pussy.



Aw, some internet fag called me a pussy and a little man.  That just breaks my heart.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> backtracking a bit are we?



Not at all.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He makes them unlisted only and then erases the proof of his fatness altogether....then runs around calling names of others who dont hide...definition of coward right there


 

What?

He calls himself fat numerous times in the blogs he has in his training thread.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He makes them unlisted only and then erases the proof of his fatness altogether....then runs around calling names of others who dont hide...definition of coward right there


 
All the vids you post don't keep you from being a nobody!

You're just a monotonous couch potato using a computer screen to bring a shred 
of life to your abysmal, comical, repetitive homebody, "mr. mom" existence.

*That's Serious!*


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> All the vids you post don't keep you from being a nobody!
> 
> You're just a monotonous couch potato using a computer screen to bring a shred
> of life to your abysmal, comical, repetitive homebody, "mr. mom" existence.
> ...



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why can you guys say what you like or dont like,but i cant?
> 
> I def voice my opinion negatively...but i give credit where it is due ,even if i dont like the person...you guys would not like someone shuting you up...or an entire board jumping down your throat because you are not of the same opinion...what gives


 
None of this shit means dick bro, most of these guys were bumping the fuck out of you in the AW Christmas competition. Speak your mind and roll on. If some one doesn't like it, fuckem.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a bodybuilding forum and you want sympathy and acceptance on the internet?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> This is a bodybuilding forum and you want sympathy and acceptance on the internet?


 
YOU certainly won't get any sympathy for your horrendous name change.

ANIMALHAUS <----- REALLY?? Better off calling your dumb self Agnus or something.


Fucking imbecile.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

xyz said:


> what?
> 
> He calls himself fat numerous times in the blogs he has in his training thread.


 
the dude is following me around saying "fatty mc fat fat"

he cant make one journal entry without mentioning my name


whats your problem anywayz...you all butt hurt now son? How did i hurt yo feelings


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> YOU certainly won't get any sympathy for your horrendous name change.
> 
> ANIMALHAUS <----- REALLY?? Better off calling your dumb self Agnus or something.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm... Is this where I should pretend to be offended by you?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Hmm... Is this where I should pretend to be offended by you?


 

Your stupidity doesn't allow you to be offended by very much.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I never realized how small Wolf's calves are, but he is still a beast. I really like Evan and I hope he makes it to the top!


 
He's a beast huh, tell us how much he really turns you on, ANIMALFAG ??


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your stupidity doesn't allow you to be offended by very much.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think eddie got his lunch money taken away again and he is gonna take it out on the big mean bodybuilders.. see a counsler ed, get help,


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think eddie got his lunch money taken away again and he is gonna take it out on the big mean bodybuilders.. see a counsler ed, get help,


 
I think you're right.  How can he ever grow up when he never has money to buy his milk?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I think you're right. How can he ever grow up when he never has money to buy his milk?


 
See you are even dumb enough to discuss a non-existent character with a geriatric lunatic.

Care to talk about why Evan gets your juices flowing so much more than other IFBB pageant queens??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> See you are even dumb enough to discuss a non-existent character with a geriatric lunatic.
> 
> Care to talk about why Evan gets your juices flowing so much more than other IFBB pageant queens??



Your right about one thing fucktard, your non-existent to the folks around here.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your right about one thing fucktard, your non-existent to the folks around here.


 
Be gone hollow-headed AARP spokesmen!

Take your meds while the younger generation talks!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Be gone hollow-headed AARP spokesmen!
> 
> Take your meds while the younger generation talks!



How can you be hollow headed and on meds? You take suppositories in your hollowed out burrow of an anus


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with KOS with dragging his wife into the mix, no need for that.  I also agree with many others on once is enough KOS, but you keep pushing the issue.  That's how Madman acts, and I'm pretty sure you don't want to be in the same sentence as him...


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why on earth would I be scared of some fat worthless bitch?
> 
> I'm a ballzy negrow and I definitely ain't shaken by some Fatty McFatfat


lol



hoyle21 said:


> Why is it so hard to believe someone would talk smack to KOS in person.   Shit, I was a national level championship freestyle wrestler, studied jujitsu, and have recently taken up krav maga.  I would have no problems saying anything I have said to his face.
> 
> I gotta figure there are some bad asses around.   Difference is a bad ass doesn't have to bark, they just bite.


Good lord. Another super hero. Where's your cape?



Zaphod said:


> Aw, some internet fag called me a pussy and a little man.  That just breaks my heart.


Hush now, little one. 



Madmann said:


> Your stupidity doesn't allow you to be offended by very much.


zing


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Be gone hollow-headed AARP spokesmen!
> 
> Take your meds while the younger generation talks!



Get back to the kids table dipshit and let the adults talk without you 
crying for attention.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> How can you be hollow headed and on meds?


 
REDDOGGIE makes it happen. He's remarkably alpha like that among seniors.

Something for you to shoot for oldtimer. Hurry before life keeps passing you by.



azza1971 said:


> You take suppositories in your hollowed out burrow of an anus


 
I head your boyfriend was into that sort of thing. LMAO @ him & you!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well eddie i guess hollow headed is better than hallow assed like you are


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> let the adults talk without you crying for attention.


 
What's funny is you always give it whether I ask for it or not Captain Geritol!

But carry on, I won't stand in the way of your self-ownage bullet train!


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well eddie i guess hollow headed is better than hallow assed like you are


Grandpa, could you tell me the story about WW1 again?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Grandpa, could you tell me the story about WW1 again?



Hey why don't you get back to sucking KOS's dick and stay out of this.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hey why don't you get back to sucking KOS's dick and stay out of this.


So...that's a "no"? You're the worst grandpa ever!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> So...that's a "no"? You're the worst grandpa ever!



Sit on my lap and I'll tell you the same story I told your Mom


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sit on my lap and I'll tell you the same story I told your Mom


 
Haven't you been smacked in the face enough for one lifetime??


Fool. No wonder you struggle mightly with women, you're a joke.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

so the dudes who are cool with me suck dick...what does that mean for the 25 or so that jump on my back all at once all the time? whos dick are you guys sucking ? curt james?

more hypocrisy


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sit on my lap and I'll tell you the same story I told your Mom


You mean Grandma?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp  derp derp derp derp derp derp derp derp
> 
> more hypocrisy


 

Someone send an electrician over to this butterball turkey's backwoods abode 
so he could cut off his energy for the next several weeks or even months.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so the dudes who are cool with me suck dick...what does that mean for the 25 or so that jump on my back all at once all the time? whos dick are you guys sucking ? curt james?
> 
> more hypocrisy


Nah, Red is alright. He gets a little cranky when the nurses don't change his bed pan is all.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Haven't you been smacked in the face enough for one lifetime??
> 
> 
> Fool. No wonder you struggle mightly with women, you're a joke.



eddie pick it up son,  really


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Nah, Red is alright. He gets a little cranky when the nurses don't change his bed pan is all.



Its the lack of sponge baths that make me cranky. But eddies mom is due any minute.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> eddie pick it up son, really


 
Ricky what's with you today?

Your rocking chair lose its swaying ability or something?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Its the lack of sponge baths that make me cranky. But eddies mom is due any minute.


 
The "eddie" quips are as old and useless as you and your fat mutt.

And my mother wouldn't come within 50 yards of a slob like you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

easy ed your starting to drip a little


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever you say Ricky.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 6, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I think you should rub one out, then get in the shower and rub another out, then get out and rub it again....



^^^ sigh... I love her


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> REDDOGGIE makes it happen. He's remarkably alpha like that among seniors.
> 
> Something for you to shoot for oldtimer. Hurry before life keeps passing you by.



You're making fun of someone for their age, but you're the one who has the receding hairline of 73yo man.  You have a forehead like a drive thru movie theater.  Don't deny it, we all saw your avi pic months ago.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> REDDOGGIE makes it happen. He's remarkably alpha like that among seniors.
> 
> Something for you to shoot for oldtimer. Hurry before life keeps passing you by.
> 
> ...



Your a pile of pus, and a car window licka, when you die i am dumping on your grave, its the least i could do…….


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> You're making fun of someone for their age, but you're the one who has the receding hairline of 73yo man. You have a forehead like a drive thru movie theater. Don't deny it, we all saw your avi pic months ago.


 
Seriously why is there a square-headed smiley face in your avatar?

Your build is a joke no doubt, but at least be man enough not to use smilies.



azza1971 said:


> Your a pile of pus, and a car window licka, when you die i am dumping on your grave, its the least i could do…….


 
Best thing you could do is jaywalk and be hit by oncoming traffic.


*I'm Completely Serious.*


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Your cumbacks are legendary according to the barebacking association……of Canada


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

Fatty McFatfat?


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

KOS negged me


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Seriously why is there a square-headed smiley face in your avatar?
> 
> Your build is a joke no doubt, but at least be man enough not to use smilies.
> 
> ...



I see your negging is going well??????..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> KOS negged me


 
there's probably a whole lot of jelousy going down . . you have the best home gym, best friend tim, and best running journal . . that's a lot to compete with!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> lol
> 
> Good lord. Another super hero. Where's your cape?
> 
> ...



Giving up already, eddie?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> KOS negged me


 

Why?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

KOS is a fat chicken eatin negger


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Seriously why is there a square-headed smiley face in your avatar?
> 
> Your build is a joke no doubt, but at least be man enough not to use smilies.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Seriously why is there a square-headed smiley face in your avatar?
> 
> Your build is a joke no doubt, but at least be man enough not to use smilies.
> 
> ...



Best thing you could do is drink some drano.  Seriously.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Best thing you could do is drink some drano. Seriously.


 
Do you really think I'm as dumb as YOU or even dumber??

Wow you are a legit moron in every sense of the word.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Do you really think I'm as dumb as YOU or even dumber??
> 
> Wow you are a legit moron in every sense of the word.



How do you like that prolapsed asshole?  That get you off?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How do you like that prolapsed asshole? That get you off?


 
Definitely a legit moron.

Probably don't remember being dropped on your cranium by the nurse.

Wonder if she ever got fired for withholding such a cold and dark secret.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Definitely a legit moron.
> 
> Probably don't remember being dropped on your cranium by the nurse.
> 
> Wonder if she ever got fired for withholding such a cold and dark secret.




Eddie, who says "legit moron" other than you in your last two posts?  How old and how uneducated are you exactly? 

BTW Eddie, Call of Ktulu raped your mom again.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, who says "legit moron" other than you in your last two posts? How old and how uneducated are you exactly?
> 
> BTW Eddie, Call of Ktulu raped your mom again.


 
For the Love of Sanity......


*Hush You Faggot.*


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> For the Love of Sanity......
> 
> 
> *Hush You Faggot.*



This is "anything goes", bitch.  Deal with it or get the fuck out.


----------

